
Apple To Release Mountain Lion On July 25 - mshafrir
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/24/apple-to-release-mountain-lion-on-july-25/
======
bluetidepro
"The OS X Mountain Lion Up-to-Date upgrade will be available at no additional
charge from the Mac App Store to all customers who purchase a qualifying new
Mac system from Apple or an Apple Authorized Reseller on or after June 11,
2012." - <http://www.apple.com/osx/uptodate/>

(I'm sure the site will be live tomorrow to get the free update.)

------
Jimbotron
Shame about the lack of support for older macs. I've upgraded my late 2006
MacBook with a new SSD and the thing runs great. Best upgrade I've ever done.
Now mountain lion isn't supported. Looks like apple trying to increase those
profits even further.

Your Mac must be one of the following models:

iMac (Mid 2007 or newer) MacBook (Late 2008 Aluminum, or Early 2009 or newer)
MacBook Pro (Mid/Late 2007 or newer) MacBook Air (Late 2008 or newer) Mac mini
(Early 2009 or newer) Mac Pro (Early 2008 or newer) Xserve (Early 2009)

<http://www.apple.com/osx/how-to-upgrade/>

~~~
X-Istence
Unfortunately the graphics card is simply not up to the task of running
Mountain Lion. I don't necessarily think this is a play for profits, hell the
OS is being sold for $19.95 and can be installed up to 5 computers that you
own free of charge...

Unfortunately there is no way to upgrade the video card in a laptop.

~~~
st3fan
Personally I think it is an excuse to get people to upgrade. I see absolutely
nothing that would require a crazy new video card. (I've been running ML for
months)

In other words: my terminal windows, browser, text editor and twitter client
run just as well as on Lion.

~~~
msbarnett
> Personally I think it is an excuse to get people to upgrade. I see
> absolutely nothing that would require a crazy new video card. (I've been
> running ML for months)

The 32-bit Kernel no longer exists/is no longer maintained/was not upgraded
for Mountain Lion.

The unsupported models have video cards that do not have 64-bit graphics
drivers available for them.

The 64-bit Mountain Lion kernel is incapable of loading the old 32-bit
graphics drivers for these cards.

Thus these video cards are literally incapable of supporting Mountain Lion.

------
natesm
The Messages app still isn't something I'd consider beta quality.

Messages show up and seemingly random times on all devices. Sometimes, they
don't both to show up on a device (typically the Mac). Sending still works
fine, until over the weekend, when I became unable to initiate iMessage
conversations on my Mac. I'm told that the other person is "offline", while
I'm having a conversation with them on my iPhone.

It's really bad. I hope there have been some fixes, but since I'm running
"Gold Master", maybe not.

~~~
Lewisham
iMessage has never worked with any reliability for me. I'm sure the client
side is fine, but their backend is likely totally busted.

~~~
jasomill
While the back-end seems to have stabilized in the past few months, I'm not
sure how useful it'll be unless/until is integrates with both iMessage _and_
SMS/MMS, even if the latter requires an iPhone to actually send and receive
messages, and until it does at least "eventually perfect" conversation
synchronization between devices.

------
kmfrk
Do we know when MacBooks will ship with Mountain Lion installed? Or will they
keep getting shipped with Lion?

~~~
ryannielsen
The current machine lineup will likely start shipping with Mountain Lion very
shortly. I'd put good money down saying that any machine ordered online
tomorrow ships with Mountain Lion installed by default.

In fact wouldn't surprise me if they've already started imaging machines with
Mountain Lion, as they know when those machines will reach customers and can
guarantee they'll arrive after the OS goes live.

~~~
ComputerGuru
The GM seed of ML has been available to developers since July 9th, the
assumption is that the production and assembly teams would have had access to
it even earlier if need be. However, drop-shipping new MacBooks from Shanghai
takes 5 days maximum, if Apple just wanted to guarantee that all Macs
delivered the 25th and later had ML, they'd only have to start imaging for
machines being shipped out on the 20th. Easy.

~~~
ryannielsen
Yep, you just reiterated my point.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I'm providing numbers to back your point up. Sorry if that wasn't inherently
clear.

